# new tank



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Just picked up a 30 gallon tank for 25 bucks. I got it to replace my 10 gallon that houses our cray, kinda hoping with the new room he wouldn't want try to escape as much. Wasn't so lucky on that. He's only been in there a half hour and already trying to escape. The little turd gets into the bubbles floats/climbs up then falls and trys again, any suggestions to try and stop the escape attemps, or should I not worry about it and watch the show? He can't get out so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoy the show. Get a full hood and weigh it down if you're worried (like I am). I keep a cray in a 10G and he mainly hides. I'm dosing the tank with meds to save some tetras, so he probably hates me right now. I'm trying to cycle a QT tank as fast as I can but he's gotta wait it out until then.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I do enjoy it, its fun to watch him I was just wondering. My guy doesn't really hide at all, but got some rocks and going to add some fish to the tank, now that they have more room to get away. Anybody have problems with there inverts and plecos?


----------

